# VBA Datenbank / Access oder Alternative



## The-Chaos6 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab mir mal folgendes Tutorial angeschaut [LINK]

Jetzt hab das Problem das ich ein VBA entwickle

Ich hab leider noch nichts kongretes gefunden deswegen hab ich das Tutorial mal verwendet


Bei den Verweisen *( Bild1 )* kann ich die Moule auch auswählen aber wo kann ich dan die Komponenten hinzufügen *(Bild 2/ 3)*

Ich hab leider nichts anderes gefunden ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gibt es noch Alternativen zu einer Access Datenbank zb Mysql oder sqlite 
Ich hab bei VBA leider ebenfalls nichts zu diesem thema gefunden ;(


----------



## Nirraven (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Also eigentlich genau da, wo du es zeigst.

Wenn du eine Form offen hast, dann wird dir auch die "Werkzeugsammlung" angezeigt, wo du mit rechtsklick genau da hin kommst.

gruß nir


----------



## The-Chaos6 (18. Mai 2007)

Hmmm ne Sorry wie in Bild3 wird nichts aufgelistet ;(


----------



## The-Chaos6 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles duchgeschaut und noch immer nichts gefunden 

Könnte vleicht jemand eine Powerpoint datei mit einer Form auf der die Komponenten eingefügt sind für mich kurz erstellen ?


----------

